# life like ..... Command 2000



## bob1957ja (Jul 12, 2015)

I have a life like automotive that I ran with a decoder I installed about 10 years ago. I replacedmy old command 2000 withone i bought on e-bay because my old one had indicator lights burned out. When I hooked up the new Command 2000 the locomotive with no decoder in it ran fine on slide #1 , the other life-like locomotive I had with a decoder in it would not run. I put it on a test track and tried to reprogram the loco with the new Command 2000 but to no avail. I MEAN NOTHING , No lights on the Loco no nothing no jums , nothing. Just dead. I put the original loco on the track and it ran fine (with no decoder). any ideas?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

It seem that your new command pushes DC on slide 1 then that your DCC equipped loco has an older decoder that didn't let DC go through to the motor.They weren't "dual" a while back.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

when you reprogrammed the dcc loco for the command 2000 unit, you used 94445 loco number , 95??


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Sounds like your older decoder is not compatible with the newer command 2000 as it is not reading it.


----------



## bob1957ja (Jul 12, 2015)

*Life like command 2000*

Sorry I don't really understand these responses. Are you telling me I need to replace and reprogram a new decoder? If so which one would be compatible with the life like engineer and the command 2000 dcc system? 

Many thanks for your input!


----------



## bob1957ja (Jul 12, 2015)

*I don't understand*



wvgca said:


> when you reprogrammed the dcc loco for the command 2000 unit, you used 94445 loco number , 95??


Sorry I don't understand this response


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I'd try my old Command 2000 to see....seems the newer one isn't working right.


----------



## bob1957ja (Jul 12, 2015)

*Try old one?*



Brakeman Jake said:


> I'd try my old Command 2000 to see....seems the newer one isn't working right.



I will, but the reason I got a new one was the indicators light were not working properly, but I will hook up the old one and see what happens!the new one the indicator light work fine. But the program does not take on the lifelike with the de Oder I installed years ago.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

any current 'functional' dcc decoder can be used by he command 2000 controller, backwards compatibility ... however the command 2000 does have limitations, one of which is that it will not program a variety of loco numbers to the loco / decoder, to be recognized by the controller the decoder needs an address programmed, but not like the newer dcc controllers ..another limitation is that it only supports functions F0 and F1, 
here are the links to the three pdf manual pages on the mrc site, pdf2 has the '94445' programming info ...
http://www.modelrectifier.com/resources/trainSound/COMAND2K 1_3.pdf
http://www.modelrectifier.com/resources/trainSound/COMAND2K 4_6.pdf
http://www.modelrectifier.com/resources/trainSound/COMAND2K 7_8.pdf, by the way, i still have one of these, and use it occasionally on a test loop...


----------

